# Full albino leuc



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

Thought people would interested in seeing this. 



Our leucs spit out chocolates at some regularity, but we have never had a complete albino. Pretty cool looking. Seems healthy. 

Mike


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

That is absolutely stunning!!! Can't wait to see it as it grows. I call dibs

Are they bandeds?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Quite nice, indeed! What color are the eyes? I'd be inclined to call this Amelanistic as it does still have yellow pigment. Nice, nonetheless.


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

aspidites73 said:


> I'd be inclined to call this Amelanistic as it does still have yellow pigment. Nice, nonetheless.


Yeah, you are right. I was thinking albinism is lack of black pigment, but it looks like my terminology is wrong. 

Not banded, just young. They always look like that pattern when first coming out. 

Mike


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

That is amazing! I can't wait to see progress pics


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

Update


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome! He is a super beefy little frog. Can I ask what you are feeding them as tads? 

Mark


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Woah!!! That frog looks exotic and kinda creepy


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like candy corn. 

Very cool frog!

John


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

That frog looks cool


----------



## DartSolo (Sep 7, 2014)

That looks like it will be very pricey if you decide to sell it!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow that is awesome looking! Good luck!


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

That is really amazing! What a beautiful specimen. Congrats :yes:


----------



## amfshovelhead (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow beautiful


----------



## snotty fox (Aug 1, 2014)

Very neat looking frog!

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeDigiorgio (Nov 30, 2015)

Do you have pictures of this frog next to its chocolate siblings? I'm sure it will look amazing as its pattern matures. 

Re the amel vs albino topic, neither word is really incorrect. Amelanistic is more specific but albino has a relatively loose definition in the herp world because there are so many pigments that can be missing vs just one skin pigment, melanin, in humans.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd love to see another updated photo of this frog. How is it doing?


----------



## PoisonArrow (Apr 8, 2016)

Gotta say I have not seen many albino frogs but that is pretty awesome.


----------

